# Good tank mates for Black Tetra?



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 30g and am looking to add 6-8 Black Tetras, 6-8 of another schooling fish, 4 Dwarf Frogs, and a Bristlenose Plec. What would you guys think would be an ideal tank mate for these Tetras? I was debating between Cherry Barbs, Zebra Danios, or Neon Tetras. Thoughts? Another fish I should look at?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

small barbs, maybe cherry?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have mine in with Three-spot Gourami, Red-eye Tetras, and Rasbora. The 4 species pretty much ignore each other.

DLH


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have the black tetras, before i lost some fish with the new tank, i have tiger and albino barbs, with them and they did really good, i have 10 black skirt tetra, 5 albino barbs and 5 tiger barbs for over a year, they currently have 4 Giant Danio and they get along good


----------

